# What loads do you guys use in your Muzzleloaders?



## Jex99in00 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi everyone, just picked up my 1st muzzleloader over the weekend and went and tried it out today. It's a break open Traditions .50 cal. with a 3x scope mounted on it. Here in NJ I'll be using it for mostly deer. I sighted it in using a hollow point saboted bullet and 100 grains of powder. What loads do you guys use for hunting where you are?


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I guess I am more traditional...must be the history teacher in me. I made a .50 cal. Hawken rifle from a kit, and have used it successfully for years hunting deer. I shoot a patched round ball with 90 grains of black powder.
I have considered going to an in-line, with saboted bullets, scope, pellet powder, etc. but haven't gone there yet.


----------



## countryboy01974 (Oct 19, 2004)

100 grain of pyrodex pellets and 275 grain hollow point bullet with sabot


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I use loose Pyrodex in all my Rifles,so I can adjust for the Bullet.For my Inline I'm switching to Great Plains Bullets because I can no longer find the Sabots I lile.I use 100gr. of Pyrodex in it.

My .54Cal. Hawken I use Patch and Ball or Great Plains Bullet,pushed by 90gr. Powder.

My .50Cal. Hawken I've never used it on Deer but when I do I will use Patch and Ball pushed by either 80 or 90 grain of Powder.

On your Inlines alot of them say you can use 150gr. But that is with Pellets.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I use 80 grains of Hodgdon Triple 7 powder and a Hornady 300 grain 44 cal bullet/sabot. Its accurate, recoil is mild and it will kill a deer out to about 150 yds with no problem. Ive got a Black Knight and my wife uses a Knight Disc Elite. I also have a TC Renegade with a Green Mountain barrel but I usually shoot the Knight because I cant see the iron sights like I used to.

The T7 powder cleans up really well with Windex and has no odor like real Black powder. Try lots of different combinations until you find one your gun likes and above all BE SAFE!! Good luck!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

thompson center pennsylvania hunter carbine .50 cal. flintlock using 90 grains black powder and a patched round ball.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a number of muzzle loaders. Each one has it's own likes and dislikes. 

50 cal Hawkins likes 75gr. BP and a wax lubed patched round ball.

50 cal Plains rifle likes 85 gr BP MMP green sabot and a 451di XTP in 245gr.

54 cal Remington 700 likes 95gr triple 7 MMP red sabots and a 451da. 300gr XTP.
Cabelas 209 adaptor installed.

50 cal Remington New to me and haven't worked a load up for it yet. Going to start with 85gr. Triple 7 MMP green sabot and 451di. 245gr XTP.

Pellets, sticks or what have you just won't work for me. Have fine tuned my loads with loose powder and is cheaper in that form too.

There are some hardcore muzzleloader shooters at these two sites who really help those new to the sport.

http://modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB/index.php?sid=af317e7b612f809bfb864983c2de7650

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tt.aspx?forumid=26&p=1&tmode=1&smode=1

 Al


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

90 gr Pyrodex and Powerbelts


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I shoot a 40yr old Lyman Plains Hawken .54 cal caplock. I usually use a 550gr Buffalo Bullet with 90-110 grns of black powder.


----------



## jpickens (May 15, 2006)

50 caliber Hawkens Mossouri Ranger patched round ball 70grains of powder.


----------



## wy0mn (Sep 18, 2003)

100gr FFG pushing a .58cal patched roundball (capgun  )
Sold my flinters.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I made a .45 cal. Kentucky flintlock rifle from a kit and with it I shoot .450 round ball, patched with 60, 90, or 120 grains of black powder [FFg and FFFg in the pan].

I made a .45 cal. Hawken cap rifle from a kit and with it I shoot .450 round ball, patched with 60, 90, or 120 grains of black powder.

Then I made a 12 ga shotgun barrel with a cap end, that swaps onto the Hawken, and I shoot '00' shot with some patchs as wadding, with about 90 grains of black powder.

And I made a 1860 Navy cap revolver in .45 cal. I shoot .450 round ball but I can't get much powder into that one though.

I like everything using the same size balls and Maxis so I don't need a wide selection of molds.

I do have a bunch of maxis, but I just hardly ever use them.


----------

